# New wheels!



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

Finally got some new rims, i love the look of my car now! Next it getting 35% tint all around..

Enjoy and Please leave your comments or any ideas for the car (good or bad)


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I love the shinny. but I never like the stock flower rims. It do look better than stock. how much did it cost to have em diped?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Love your black out tails and side skirt:seeya:


----------



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

man that is slick. when you get the windows tinted it's gonna look ten times better. where did you get the wheels? i'm trying to decide if i should go all black or chrome on my next set. i've got a yellow one. any suggestions?


----------

